# Fosters Food Fair opens by The Reef/Morritts !



## TomCayman (Apr 21, 2006)

The brand new Fosters Food Fair opened today across the street from The Reef and a short stroll from Morritts... a big boon for our guests.

Not only that, but they have a "hole in the wall" ATM, which is the only one for about 20 miles, so a big benefit ! The ATM isn't quite working yet, but "soon come"

Yeah ! This has been years in the planning....


----------



## caribbeansun (Apr 22, 2006)

Just in time!


----------



## Hoosier (Apr 24, 2006)

What kind of selection do they have?  Is it good enough that we wouldn't have to go to town to get groceries, particularly meats? TIA


----------



## jtridle (Apr 24, 2006)

And I'm wondering whether the prices at the new, smaller Fosters are the same as at their bigger store?


----------



## TomCayman (Apr 24, 2006)

According to Fosters management, prices will be the same as in town


----------



## J9sling (Apr 25, 2006)

Just gave the news to my parents who will be arriving at The Reef on Saturday the 29th.  My mom was planning on calling Ethel today about this before I let her know.  Any other businesses that have opened in the same spot that might be of interest to visitors?


----------



## caribbeansun (Apr 28, 2006)

Prices do appear to be the same as in town, selection is limited as it's a small store but they have almost everything we would normally bring from home which means no more packing that stuff!  Produce selection is the most limited.

Looks like Red Sail sports will be opening soon, otherwise the rest of the mall is quiet for now.

A great addition to the east end!


----------



## mistergizmo (May 1, 2006)

Personally, I can hardly wait for the pizza shop to open!  No more treks to Savannah for a pie.  :whoopie: 

FYI, the Northside Domino's which closed 2 years ago is not scheduled to reopen.


----------



## caribbeansun (May 1, 2006)

No sign of a pizza place - there's Red Sail, a cigar store and a golf simulator driving range.  The rest of the mall is empty with no indication of what may or may not go in there.  The lady at Foster's check-out indicated that she thought a bakery was going in which might leave one more space.


----------

